# Giant carnivorous grasshoppers?



## WetaVinegroonHbryd (May 30, 2012)

I have recently fallen in love with these amazing carnivourous grasshoppers. I think they're of the genus Saga. I was wondering if anyone knew if they were available in the hobby, and if they were, what thier habitat requirements and food needs were. I found something on eBay about an ended auction for Saga ornata ova, but that's all. If they're not in the hobby yet, they cirtaintly should be!

Giant carnivorous grasshopper - YouTube

They are my new most favorate things in the world


----------



## warry (Feb 22, 2006)

I have saga pedo eggs they have been incubating now nearly a year.
no hatchlings yet.


----------



## JurassicParking (Nov 20, 2010)

Now are they actually carnivorous or is it speculation and myth?


----------



## WetaVinegroonHbryd (May 30, 2012)

JurassicParking said:


> Now are they actually carnivorous or is it speculation and myth?


Nope, definatley carnivorous! I did some research on these spiny "predator katydids" them after i posted and they are one of the most formidable insect predators I have seen!

And I hope thos S. pedo eggs hatch soon! Do post up some photos when they do, I'd love to see what the nyphs look like


----------



## spidersnake (Dec 1, 2009)

They reminded me a lot of some bugs that live in the Amazon thought to be the largest in the world at 6" long. What they do is hang upside down from reeds in water with only their backside above the surface (they breathe through their a*** apparently) & they actually eat piranha's!


----------



## Metamorphosis (Feb 25, 2008)

*saga*

We have been out in Europe over the past few weeks and found four sites for Saga, these are superb insects and have real attitude when you find them, but they are a highly protected species and in danger of vanishing in the wild.

Keep us informed when you get a hatch, you have quite a way to go.

Best regards

Graham


----------

